# Can I labour in a hot tub?



## aliss

We have an outdoor hot tub (so I can control the temperature)... maybe a dumb Q but can I labour in my hot tub? I want a home birth but the only temptation for the birthing centre was the birthing pool. I don't want to be delivering IN the water just for safety/practical reasons but would love to spend up to the last moment in there.


----------



## oread

Can you turn the temperature down? I know our hot tub was set to like 106 degrees, and I think that would be way too hot for comfort (and maybe safety?). But if you could turn it down to more of a bathwater temperature, like 100 that would probably be better.


----------



## aliss

oread said:


> Can you turn the temperature down? I know our hot tub was set to like 106 degrees, and I think that would be way too hot for comfort (and maybe safety?). But if you could turn it down to more of a bathwater temperature, like 100 that would probably be better.

Yes I can turn it down to about 85-90 I think


----------



## midget em

I dont know how it converts but I know it needs to be 36c or 37c which is body temperature.


----------



## xsadiex

The midwives wouldn't let me have my pool hotter than 37 degrees celcius - I kept on trying to let me have it at 40 haha like a bath! I think it's for safety reasons and you can get very hot in labour x


----------



## Cjackord

body temp is 98.7 F.

i was wondering the same thing actually... we have a large indoor hot tub with jets and i wasn't sure if i could use it. i just think the jets would be heaven!


----------



## aliss

Cjackord said:


> body temp is 98.7 F.
> 
> i was wondering the same thing actually... we have a large indoor hot tub with jets and i wasn't sure if i could use it. i just think the jets would be heaven!

Geez I wish I lived in CA then, I'd probably do the whole thing outside! Mine's due in October so it might be a bit chilly but I don't care, LOL You should totally use the tub + jets!!! Mine's an older model but the jets.. ahh!! :)


----------



## oread

Jets would feel amazing!
The other thing I would worry about a hot tub would be that they can be kinda dirty, or the chemicals used in them (like bromine or chlorine or whatever they use now) wouldn't be a great idea. But if it is your own tub you could make sure its emptied and cleaned with fresh water.


----------

